# Breville Infuser or refurbed Dual Boiler



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Hi guys,

Great forum here and I've been using it to research my forthcoming purchase along with youtube pretty heavily the last few days. Now I was set on a Barista Express for my birthday however, as I like to make cold brew and use my Chemex as well I'm going for a separate grinder.

I was just going to go for the Duo Temp Pro with an overspecced grinder as the reviews seem favourable, but my brother lives in the states. So I'm entertaining the idea of getting a Breville Infuser (essentially a pimped DTP) for him to bring back in a few weeks. I can pick up the infuser for £335

The other option is I've found a Dual Boiler Sage (in Black) reconditioned by Sage and on offer for £599 with a 12 month warranty. This is about £400 cheaper than the RRP but almost double the Infuser in cost but obviously not brand new. Worth a punt?

Or do I just shelve both and get a DTP from Lakeland with a 3 year warranty??? Decisions decisions...


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I'll always shout about the DTP being an owner of one. It's a little beast and teamed up with a good grinder will give decent results. Just one opinion though and I'm sure other members will jump in soon enough with advice


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Isn't there one in the for sale section with unregistered warranty? @ATZ


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Jacko112 said:


> Isn't there one in the for sale section with unregistered warranty? @ATZ


 @Jacko112 I can access that area yet...


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Then use a bit of sideways logic to increase your post count, lol


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Ok then. Would anyone like to advise on the best grinder to compliment the machine I choose?


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

So far it's this

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B007F183LK/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1501876111&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=baratza+encore&dpPl=1&dpID=31mL3pz0NrL&ref=plSrch


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Or the Sage Pro to go with the DTP or DB


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

I'd suggest the Sage pro... its not a commercial grade machine but more than adequate, and can be got for a reasonable price.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Thanks @DaveP anywhere on offer?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

@ATZ they're both for sale together from the same member in the for sale section


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

@Jacko112 thanks just enquired on availability


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

ATZ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Great forum here and I've been using it to research my forthcoming purchase along with youtube pretty heavily the last few days. Now I was set on a Barista Express for my birthday however, as I like to make cold brew and use my Chemex as well I'm going for a separate grinder.
> 
> ...


Has anyone any further input on the original question?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I reckon I'd go for the Dual Boiler at that price. I wouldn't fancy dealing with warranty on a USA-sold machine. I have a DTP and it is a fine choice!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I may have my sage dose control pro up for sale shortly. I just need to get used to the new grinder I've got


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Another reason to stick with a UK machine..... Voltage

A USA model is likely 120v/60hz Not insurmountable but expensive to do here


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I was going to say the same thing as above. Voltage. You will need a transformer to run a 120V on 240V. IMO, having seen and used those things, they are big, heavy and horrible. Stick to a UK/European spec machine.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

Best I can find on the internettywebby

£139, 'refurbished' with 12 months RTB warranty

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sage-By-Heston-Blumenthal-The-Smart-Grinder-Pro-Coffee-Grinding-Machine-BCG820BS-/361413236124?epid=16003496010&hash=item5425e8559c:g:eEsAAOSw14xWJ1JF


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

That firm sell returns on behalf of Sage. If that's your budget then nothing better new. Second hand opens more doors. I guess this is all about your own expectations. If you think you will be happy with one then go for it. But, at different times throughout the year there are normally offers on


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I may have my sage dose control pro up for sale shortly. I just need to get used to the new grinder I've got


What's your general review of the Sage grinder? Solid choice at that price point?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ATZ said:


> What's your general review of the Sage grinder? Solid choice at that price point?


I can't say for the digital version but I just have the basic model in black ....










It's been a great grinder over the 6 months or so that I've had it. Keep it cleaned regularly and it will be fine. Like I say I can only comment on the version I have but I've been happy with it.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I have the Sage Grind Control Pro (digital). It is decent, though it does inevitably lead to upgradeitis when I hear others talk about their pairing of a better grinder with the DTP. One issue I'm having of late is that it sometimes jumps from one notch to another mid-grind; if the screen is to be believed, that is. Now I don't know if this is a possibility with all grinders, but it's becoming a bit of an annoyance when it does happen.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

filthynines said:


> I have the Sage Grind Control Pro (digital). It is decent, though it does inevitably lead to upgradeitis when I hear others talk about their pairing of a better grinder with the DTP. One issue I'm having of late is that it sometimes jumps from one notch to another mid-grind; if the screen is to be believed, that is. Now I don't know if this is a possibility with all grinders, but it's becoming a bit of an annoyance when it does happen.


Mine has done similar in the past. Sometimes I've had to hold it steady but apart from that it's been fine. They look nice also and are a good size.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Mine has done similar in the past. Sometimes I've had to hold it steady but apart from that it's been fine. They look nice also and are a good size.


Do you find that it seems to have two notches per notch? By that I mean there seems to be some slack in the wheel that means if you turn it and feel it give then the reading doesn't move (like a half notch), but a second minute turn knocks it onto the next numbered setting? It seems to be when I've only turned it a half notch then it's prone to switch one way or the other. Hope that makes sense...


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

filthynines said:


> Do you find that it seems to have two notches per notch? By that I mean there seems to be some slack in the wheel that means if you turn it and feel it give then the reading doesn't move (like a half notch), but a second minute turn knocks it onto the next numbered setting? It seems to be when I've only turned it a half notch then it's prone to switch one way or the other. Hope that makes sense...


Do you mean on the dial that sets the time for grinding?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I meant on the dial for adjusting the grind, which I think you don't actually have so you can ignore my question! Mine has a dial on the side to adjust the grind.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

filthynines said:


> I meant on the dial for adjusting the grind, which I think you don't actually have so you can ignore my question! Mine has a dial on the side to adjust the grind.


Haha oh yeah I just spin the big silver part on the top. But the switch you're talking about is likely to be the same as the one on the front of mine


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

filthynines said:


> I have the Sage Grind Control Pro (digital). It is decent, though it does inevitably lead to upgradeitis when I hear others talk about their pairing of a better grinder with the DTP. One issue I'm having of late is that it sometimes jumps from one notch to another mid-grind; if the screen is to be believed, that is. Now I don't know if this is a possibility with all grinders, but it's becoming a bit of an annoyance when it does happen.


This happens to me too with my Smart Grinder Pro, I often find it's moved up a notch so I have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Lilybell2 (May 1, 2017)

ATZ said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Great forum here and I've been using it to research my forthcoming purchase along with youtube pretty heavily the last few days. Now I was set on a Barista Express for my birthday however, as I like to make cold brew and use my Chemex as well I'm going for a separate grinder.
> 
> ...


NO! NO! NO! On no account should you purchase a Breville Infuser from the United States. We use 110v in the US for almost all appliances, with the exception of large appliances like electric clothes dryers for example, which use a higher voltage and are wired accordingly. I wouldn't even try it with a converter of any sort. Your warranty would be void, and the risk of frying the wiring is just too high in any event. Honestly, it just isn't worth the risk.


----------

